# Full Day of Plowing on Oct.3, 2008 (Part III)



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, since it appears that I'm the only one on Plowsite to have started snow plowing for the 2008-09 winter season already, I took a bunch more pictures of some of the jobs I had today. We ended up with right at a foot of snow that fell on this storm, but now it's +38°, so it's melting now and making a big mess everywhere, so about 3pm today, I called & canceled all the rest of my jobs, because I was just didn't want to dig up all the dirt & gravel in people's yards & driveways. I told everyone that they should just let things melt & after everything freezes up in the next week or two, then we can start snow plowing in earnest. So, these are some shots of what I did today,.. payuppayup


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Had to re-do my own driveway, plus all my neighbors at the same time,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The snow was getting so sticky & heavy, that it wouldn't windrow hardly at all unless I went faster than I wanted to,.. I was just sort of sliding it forward,...,...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you lucky dog. truck does fine with no ballast?


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Even a Blizzard with wings wasn't containing the snow, and it spilled around the front if I tried to take a full blade width while windrowing,.... and I was making piles almost as high as the truck already,...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I sure hope that is a sure sign of winter to come for the rest of us.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

It was in people's yards where the dirt started showing up this morning,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

These piles are big enough tho that they will stay here until next May,... and they will turn hard as a rock in several more weeks,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

The snow in the banks along driveways turned into big balls, and I couldn't "throw" it back as far as I wanted, but after things freeze up I think I can then,...


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Piles under trees will for sure not melt away anymore....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Most driveways stayed ok all day, with banks as high as the plow already,...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow that looks like fun, the weather channel was talking about how you have gotten the snow also. October is a good snow month for you guys!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

But I have never plowed such "dirty" snow before,... normally all my piles are pure white,...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Any more snow in the forcast?:bluebounc


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

This was the last house I did,... then I decided to just let everyone else go,.. and let things be until freeze-up is set. So, from this time on now until April, I gotta be ready to go,... more later,... wesport:salute:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sweet - ....


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

tls22;596739 said:


> Any more snow in the forcast?:bluebounc


Not for a couple days at least,.. it's gotta get cold now before we get any more,.. (I hope)


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you must have some good customers to let that slide until it freeze up a bit more .i hate when you start dozing the gravel keep them coming


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Son of a biscuit... that looks fun. Wow, I haven't even picked my plow yet!


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

mike psd;596774 said:


> you must have some good customers to let that slide until it freeze up a bit more .i hate when you start dozing the gravel keep them coming


It's very expensive to have gravel hauled & spread into your yard, trying to keep the mud under control, etc, and the last thing people around here want is to have the plow guy come along & plow it all into a pile at the edge of the woods. No one has paved driveways,... heck, we're all happy if DOT can keep the main highway paved,...


----------



## grinch1989 (Oct 18, 2005)

Where in AK are you? I would like to retire there! :salute:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NIce Pics BOss


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

And to think we have at least 2 more months


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, I did a few more jobs today (Oct 4th), because people still wanted to be opened up even if I made a mess,... which is impossible not to do. If many of you have to plow in conditions like this most of the time, (un-frozen ground), then I feel for ya, 'cause it's a PITA. I almost never do this, and my truck & plow was just covered in dirt & sand,.. I hate treating & subjecting my stuff to this sort of thing,... I want cold now before any more snow!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Alaska Boss;597101 said:


> Well, I did a few more jobs today (Oct 4th), because people still wanted to be opened up even if I made a mess,... which is impossible not to do. If many of you have to plow in conditions like this most of the time, (un-frozen ground), then I feel for ya, 'cause it's a PITA. I almost never do this, and my truck & plow was just covered in dirt & sand,.. I hate treating & subjecting my stuff to this sort of thing,... I want cold now before any more snow!


boss i plow alot under those conditions esp last year warm cold snow then rain and get cold again. i notice your not running shoes might help i run them just until the ground get hard like pavement and without after . i run shoes and lifted the blade just a hair off the ground and paved lot without shoes it pita jumping in and out but it help saves me raking on normally flat ground . if lot or driveway if like the Burma highway forget it snowplow turns into a d-9


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I know what you mean about plowing soft ground. Last march we got hit with a lot of snow on ground that was already muddy. I think I plowed more dirt than snow that day.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Definitely jealous... my plow's sitting in my driveway just waiting for some snow!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Lucky wont be for 2 months from now before it snows enough to plow here. 

winter must be not that far away its little cold here..had some hot coco yesturday.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

last april when we got that 2" of snow i had to plow like that...my gravel/dirt driveway was a MESS! i hated it i try not to plow it untill i have a good base built up on it after the first few snows.

great pics! i know it'll be coming my way soon enough


----------



## Joe67 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice pictures - makes me miss my snowmobile for sure


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

back drag it ....xysport


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

All I can say it WOW! I hope we get some snow like that this winter (NOT before december though  )

Do you do all this yourself or do you have a second driver? I see in your signature you have 2 trucks and a skid, but I wasn't sure. I remember last winter you'd just gotten the flatbed and didn't, has that changed?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wirenut;597809 said:


> back drag it ....xysport


I think AK Bosses driveway is over a mile. That would take forever. Not to mention then doing a bunch of others the same way.


----------



## snoaway (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey looks like you are having some fun up there...where are you located in Alaska? I was just up there about 4 weeks ago, and there were still leaves on the trees. I also understand that winter comes in really fast. keep up the good work!! hope we get some of that fluff down yonder in ohio...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Son of a buck, wow, that's a pretty healthy dose of snow for the first time around.

I guess I better start getting myself mentally prepared, as I'm not even close yet.


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

snoaway;598291 said:


> Hey looks like you are having some fun up there...where are you located in Alaska? I was just up there about 4 weeks ago, and there were still leaves on the trees. I also understand that winter comes in really fast. keep up the good work!! hope we get some of that fluff down yonder in ohio...


I'm in the south-central interior area (Copper River Valley), but Anchorage still has leaves on their trees now yet too. We generally lose our leaves here around mid-Sept, depending on temps & wind. This morning it was +17° when I got up, so at least all the puddles are froze again,... :salute:


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

WOW those piles have to weigh a ton........that chevy had to be workin pretty hard.


----------

